# [Q] Is there a Android app like "Activator: on the iPhone



## clikonco (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello,
I was wondering if there was an Android app like Activator on the iPhone? I have searched to the best of my abilities regarding this question but have not found a clear answer. The closest I have come to finding this answer was the app "LaunchKey." However, it does not seem to fit what I am looking for.

Reason for this search is due to my brief episode with the iPhone 3g  and yes I know...(after finding out, android system is definitely better in terms of customizing and freedom) Thus during that time I came upon this app called "Activator", which is basically amazing. Now that I am back using the android system I realized the only I miss about the iPhone was that app. 

So if anyone can help that would be great! Thanks! 

BTW:
Background information on the iPhone jailbreak app "Activator." Basically you can launch any apps and system actions via gestures or hardware buttons. (such as long-press, short-press, double tap,etc...)


----------



## refthemc (Jan 24, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=850464

and for gestures Im not entirely sure where I saw it or or what it was called but it does exist.


----------



## clikonco (Jan 24, 2011)

*Reply*

Thanks for the reply, however, I did stumble upon that app but it does not really support long press, short press, double tap and other various hardware buttons.  As for gestures, I guess it does not matter as much as the hardware button configuration. Basically can a button have more functions than just one ie: home button-going to home. Thanks


----------



## integramodder (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm hoping that this app exists, as its one of the first apps I discovered years ago that was auto installed after jail breaking my previous iPhone. The app basically allows you customize a very large range of settings as shortcuts. 

http://m.lifehacker.com/5899492/mak...hen-you-connect-or-disconnect-your-headphones


----------



## mkrstf (Dec 16, 2012)

not strongly related but here's an app which I found very useful:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tora.mamma.swipestart


----------



## clikonco (Dec 16, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your input  I however have found the app "SwipePad" to be extremely useful, albeit not the original application I was looking for but it does the job  Thank you again!


----------



## mnunez2 (Apr 1, 2013)

really!!! Android is amazing, I think is like a pocket pc, but sometimes I miss my old iPhone when I remember cydia tweeks like Activator. :silly:


----------



## clikonco (Apr 4, 2013)

mnunez2 said:


> really!!! Android is amazing, I think is like a pocket pc, but sometimes I miss my old iPhone when I remember cydia tweeks like Activator. :silly:

Click to collapse



LOL, yeah same here man this post is old  Most of the updates in 4.2 resolved my need for Activator...though not as much options it serves well nevertheless


----------



## webvamsi555 (Oct 1, 2013)

clikonco said:


> LOL, yeah same here man this post is old  Most of the updates in 4.2 resolved my need for Activator...though not as much options it serves well nevertheless

Click to collapse



OMG This is what I want to say my Android Friends Iphone tweaks are more easy way to go, im wondering How can I get Activator !!! >> since 4 years im iphone user and recently bought Note 2 (still I have Iphone)  this entire conversation is what im looking for Please help to get a tweaks like that even I looked Cydia substrate for Android mm no use as of know.... 

Widgets are great but you still have to unlock the phone and look at the screen and press it. With activator you can, for example, press the power button of the phone twice and that will initiate the flash light... this is much better when you are in need of the flash light quickly...I wish android had something like that...

Help Help .... Droid help


----------



## clikonco (Oct 1, 2013)

webvamsi555 said:


> OMG This is what I want to say my Android Friends Iphone tweaks are more easy way to go, im wondering How can I get Activator !!! >> since 4 years im iphone user and recently bought Note 2 (still I have Iphone)  this entire conversation is what im looking for Please help to get a tweaks like that even I looked Cydia substrate for Android mm no use as of know....
> 
> Widgets are great but you still have to unlock the phone and look at the screen and press it. With activator you can, for example, press the power button of the phone twice and that will initiate the flash light... this is much better when you are in need of the flash light quickly...I wish android had something like that...
> 
> Help Help .... Droid help

Click to collapse



I believe since the time I have posted this question to the present, there have been alternatives as well as actual implementations to the hardware tweaks. Currently, there are baked in hardware tweaks in custom ROM such as CM10.1 (lock screen long press buttons do variety of different things) or software programs such as swipepad, or Trigger app (Both of which I use a lot)

My current ROM CM10.1 has the capability of accessing the flashlight from the longpress of home button while in lockscreen. Or even changing music volume and music track by volume press/longpress. This I consider the equivilent of what you were referring to.


----------



## webvamsi555 (Oct 2, 2013)

clikonco said:


> I believe since the time I have posted this question to the present, there have been alternatives as well as actual implementations to the hardware tweaks. Currently, there are baked in hardware tweaks in custom ROM such as CM10.1 (lock screen long press buttons do variety of different things) or software programs such as swipepad, or Trigger app (Both of which I use a lot)
> 
> My current ROM CM10.1 has the capability of accessing the flashlight from the longpress of home button while in lockscreen. Or even changing music volume and music track by volume press/longpress. This I consider the equivilent of what you were referring to.

Click to collapse



Hi Clikonco,

Thanks for the Update, awesome response, I'm new to Android and have few questions 

1) if I do Custom Rom CM10.1 can I get is back to normal Stock ROM to get warranty back ?  

2) If so what would be the best procedure to install CM10.1 ?

I already root my Stock Rom with Rooting using Odin by Beginners Guide

3) So would I be able to install CM10.1 after rooting my custom Rom 

4) If possible also please point me(url) to unroot custom Rom to Stock Operating system please (for future need).

5) And also I heard a lot about cm10, cm10 nightly, cm10 aopk which one is better or all these same ? I have international Note 2 with 

GT- N7100 > 4.1.2 > Baseband : N7100DDDMG1 > Build no : JZ054K.N7100XXDMG1 > Kernel V: 3.0.31-1071214

confused !!!!


Please help .. Thanks a lot lot lot  :good:


----------



## clikonco (Oct 4, 2013)

webvamsi555 said:


> Hi Clikonco,
> 
> Thanks for the Update, awesome response, I'm new to Android and have few questions
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



**ATTENTION: any of the information I have provided are based on my own experience/knowledge/research. IT IS IMPERATIVE(important) that you do your own research to double check my information and advice. If ever in DOUBT, ask/research around. (or dont follow through is usually the safest option) YOU are ultimately responsible for what you do with YOUR device, if you don't believe this, please do not continue dabbling in this area.​​

You should be able to do that, to "unroot" your phone, but it depends on the device as well as the instructions that other developers/rooters have given. (meaning not 100% probable, you need to do more research)
*JUST NOTICED YOU SAID YOU ARE ROOTED
-To get Stock ROM, just download the appropriate ROM zip files and then flash it.
-if you want to get warranty back, you will have to follow instructions for your device on how to unroot. (if even possible)

Follow the instructions given on the cyanogenmod website, usually involves flashing and wiping. (sounds like you have a samsung phone )

 Based on question 3 statement, I believe you have to do MORE research. (as this is an extremely basic idea of rooting, unless of course I misread or the question was mistyped) Here is where you can start:CM about

 Again, you have to do MORE research yourself, google is your friend for that. There is no one size fits all unrooting method.

 Cyanogenmod (also known as CM) has an software release life cycle. (not counting the M snapshot nor experiments) You have Stable>Nightly>  Release Candidates(RC). 
Taken from this Forum
bassmadrigal:



> Stable is after all the features desired by the CM devs have been put in and the code has been tested. Snapshots (M builds) are builds done roughly once a month that has had some testing to make sure things are mostly working and released to the public. These are the first builds that allow official bug reports on the project manager site, https://jira.cyanogenmod.org. Nightlies are automated builds that are built, well, every night. There is no human interaction with these and they are largely there just to see if the code added throughout the day will compile. As far as the devs are concerned, there are no bad builds with the nightlies, because if it doesn't build, that is news to let them know that something is screwed up in the code. They don't accept any bug reports on these builds.
> 
> Generally, the nightly builds, while extremely experimental and considered bleeding-edge, tend to be relatively stable and mostly bug-free. Many people use the nightlies as their so-called daily-driver, meaning that any bugs that they may have aren't so severe that they want to switch to a different version. For my Nexus 4, as soon as I got it I switched to a nightly build and haven't had any bugs pop up.
> 
> Also, all builds are full builds, so if you switch to a nightly, you aren't required to flash every single nightly. You can do it as you see fit. I've been known sometimes to flash a build every day, but then I've gone a month in between updating. Just grab the latest version you want to flash and flash that one.

Click to collapse



Similar answer regarding AOPK (Android Open Kang Project:What Is AOKP ROM? How Is It Different From CM9? All You Ever Wanted To Know About

Hope these answered/helped you. I intentionally did not include some information such as unrooting because you will have find them yourself  Alright, already spent too much time on this post, im out for now.

BTW: if you or anyone finds incorrect information in this post, please feel free to correct me. Thank you!


----------



## bishal.lohani (Mar 9, 2017)

clikonco said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if there was an Android app like Activator on the iPhone? I have searched to the best of my abilities regarding this question but have not found a clear answer. The closest I have come to finding this answer was the app "LaunchKey." However, it does not seem to fit what I am looking for.
> 
> Reason for this search is due to my brief episode with the iPhone 3g  and yes I know...(after finding out, android system is definitely better in terms of customizing and freedom) Thus during that time I came upon this app called "Activator", which is basically amazing. Now that I am back using the android system I realized the only I miss about the iPhone was that app.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use xposed addition in xposed


----------

